# Unable to log in from desk top PC



## AAW (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello, I am unable to log in to Amtrak.com from desktop computer. I tried different ones- Microsoft(3 different browsers), MacBook,iPad. One I click "Log In" and put my information the circle starts spinning for like 2-4 minutes and then the page goes blank saying unable to access the website. I am able to look at my profile from the app on my phone as well as I am able to log in to full website from my phone Safari, but no other computers. Please advise me if I have to change some setting or there is a problem with my profile and I should contact customer service. Thanks


----------



## pennyk (Jan 16, 2020)

This is a railfan forum and not Amtrak. I would suggest that you phone customer service. However, there are some computer "experts" who are members of this forum and may have advice.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 16, 2020)

Might need to clear your cache.


----------

